# Rodeo accident.



## amightytarzan5

This really made me sick. Don't get me wrong, I like rodeo sometimes. But this, this is just wrong. The guy totally left his horse.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMxv6imqRXc&feature=related

I hate that guy.


----------



## katieandduke

*it wasnt his fault*

The guy had no choice but to get off. that bull could have killed him too. although this does make me sad and mad at the bull. it was an accident. it couldnt have been helped. so many things wre probably ruynning through that guys head at that moment, he didnt know what to do.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

yea it wasnt the guys fault that the bull did that...


----------



## blossom856

well he did aggravate the bull unnecessarily


----------



## amightytarzan5

exactly. I wouldn't have abandoned my horse. It was the guy's fault. He aggravated the bull and ultimately killed his horse. He didn't even go to see if his horse was okay until the bull was in the chute and locked. The rodeo clowns were already all around the horse before the guy got there.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

amightytarzan5 said:


> exactly. I wouldn't have abandoned my horse. It was the guy's fault. He aggravated the bull and ultimately killed his horse. He didn't even go to see if his horse was okay until the bull was in the chute and locked. The rodeo clowns were already all around the horse before the guy got there.


the horse died?


----------



## BluMagic

This is where I often think...no matter how much I like rodeos...I think they are foolish. Leave the animal alone. It's cheap entertainment. I go to rodeos and I ride in them. But sometimes they are way out of hand.


----------



## Kiki

:shock: :shock: 

that was horrible if some bull did that to Dana I would be wripping it to shreds!!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## travlingypsy

Kiki said:


> :shock: :shock:
> 
> that was horrible if some bull did that to Dana I would be wripping it to shreds!!!! :evil: :evil:


Thats how I am with my horse too, this little girl at the barn was taking a rubber band to the horses noses and had it stretched like a sling shot and was pulling it so it would fling right by its nose. I told my mom that if I saw her do any thing like that to gypsy id go off on her. She also poked my horse on the rear as she went by. I was soooo mad but then my mom told me that my traineir said that she told all the young kids to touch the horse as they went by, I agree but dont poke my horse, you pat her or touch her with your hand nicely. lol Maybe more people who are VERY protective of their horse like me were at the rodeo there would be no more rodeos. 
I hate, hate the rodeos...So many animals die that way.


----------



## amightytarzan5

yes Ginger, the horse died.

i agree with with blu, kiki, and gypsy. rodeos are fun to an extent. i like rodeos. but they do go too far.


----------



## travlingypsy

Well Just about how many animals die at rodeo's a year? If its an outstanding number which I would think so. People need to do something about it. We are KILLING for sport. Its sick! 

Its just like that one book, about this guy who owned an island and he hunted all the game in the world then he got tired of killing animals. So who ever came onto his island he would welcome them with open arms treat them to a feast, room and board. Then set them loose with a small hunting knife and hunt the people with his dogs.... Are we next? Or are we not going to get sick with killing our animals for fun? Whats the big deal we can just breed more, right? 

Even though at rodeos the animals die by accident its still the same thing we put them in danger, for what? Fun?


----------



## amightytarzan5

well, not all rodeos are horrible. if they go too far, like the one in the video, they are. i know i am kind of contradicting myself by putting the video up and now saying rodeos aren't all bad, but they aren't. even riding a horse puts it in danger. jumping, racing, and even just galloping across a pasture is putting the horse in danger. but you do it because you love it. the horse does too.


----------



## my2geldings

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQkY_EywcrE&feature=related


----------



## buddy09

gypsy i ride in rodeos and i get to spend time on the chutes whenever i can because i no some guys back there and i watch them so close. No body has ever hit, smack, slapped, spooked or yelled at the horses. one of them stands there in the chute with the horse to calm it down, they own all the horses brought to that rodeo, and then they have like three people with the horse to keep them calm. and you no how people say the horses get beat out in the back areas well that aint true they have had little little kids out there petting them and grooming them. And i have never been at a rodeo that had more then 1 horse, calf or bull die so i dont know were you go to rodeos but here in Wyoming and montana and all the way up to wisconsin i have never seen more then 1 animal die. So start looking up your facts before you start hating somthing that every true cowboy and cowgirl loves to watch and compete in. I aint lying im only 13 so i dont think i would be lying bout something on this topic and i get to see more of the rodoe experions then most of them cowboys that ride the bulls do. 1 more thing the horses that are bucking in the rodeos are all well cared for animals that just cant be broke out


----------



## lacyloo

Accidents happen...


----------



## SmoothTrails

It was an accident. It was only 25 seconds until the guy was back with the horse. The clown was out there to protect the horse and rider because that is his job. The cowboys job is to get to safety so the clown has less to worry about. Yes, the horse dies, but it was an accident. They were trying to throw that hat at the bull to pull it's atention to them and off the horse. They missed, but they were trying to get the bull away from the horse the whole time.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Its really bad I know but I laughed at that video. Its hilarious that the man talking said he abandoned his horse and that the Clown threw his hat at the horse. If anyone believes that... 
All I saw was an accident. Just like Smoothtrails said. The cowboy has to get out of the way so the Clowns can do their job. Why in the world would that horse have a bunch of cowboys there at the end if they were not concerned with the horses welfare?


----------



## mom2pride

travlingypsy said:


> Well Just about how many animals die at rodeo's a year? If its an outstanding number which I would think so. People need to do something about it. We are KILLING for sport. Its sick!
> 
> Its just like that one book, about this guy who owned an island and he hunted all the game in the world then he got tired of killing animals. So who ever came onto his island he would welcome them with open arms treat them to a feast, room and board. Then set them loose with a small hunting knife and hunt the people with his dogs.... Are we next? Or are we not going to get sick with killing our animals for fun? Whats the big deal we can just breed more, right?
> 
> Even though at rodeos the animals die by accident its still the same thing we put them in danger, for what? Fun?


 
I'm sorry but this is a HUGE generalization; the same thing could be said about ANY activity involving animals...

And as far as the human aspect...yes, there are crazed people out there, but THAT guy was a cold blooded killer, which is not the norm of the human population. I'm not going to walk around thinking that every person I meet is a potential serial killer, because I'd never experience anything in life that way.


----------



## BaliDoll

Wow. That video is ridiculous!!!! What was the cowboy supposed to do, attack the bull with his bare hands while the horses hooves are thrashing about near him?! He comes right back to the horse once the bull is detained and obviously is really upset that it happened. 
I love my horse as much as any human in my life, and I wouldn't stay right there if he got gored... risk my life AND his by making the bull run at me.
The clown didn't mean to hit the horse, lol...

It's a sad video but it's clearly and accident. The guy was a stupid young guy that wanted to rope the bull and look like a hot shot for some girl in the crowd probably... he wasn't thinking and it turned out to be a sad ending. It happens. Rodeos aren't bad because accidents happen in them... just like jumping isn't bad because accidents frequently happen.


----------



## mom2pride

blossom856 said:


> well he did aggravate the bull unnecessarily


How did the cowboy there to help herd bulls and horses back to the runway exit, aggravate that bull? The bull was already looking for trouble...he was just a rank one, and there's no way that the man could get his horse turned away from him in time. For him to have stood over his horse while the bull gored at him would not have accomplished anything, except to add another target for the bull. As soon as the horse was up, and bull contained, that horse had everyone in the arena surrounding him; he likely had better care than alot of us could afford before they euthanized him.


----------



## kevinshorses

We really don't know why the pick up man roped the bull. They travel to rodeos with the same stock week after week so they get to know the animals realy well. The bull may have had a reputation for being hard to get in the pen or he may like to jump fences. We also don't know what lenghts they went to behind the chutes to save the horses life. 


As a longtime working cowboy I am not ashamed to say that I will not put my life on the line to save my horse. I have a family to provide for and that horse is not more important to me than my life. 


If any of you believe anything put out by SHARK and the like you are too stupid for your own good. The narrator makes the comment that the bullfighter hits the horse in the face with his hat but anyone can see that the horse jerked his head up and the hat was aimed at the bull. They use human emotion to try to further thier agenda.* If you have a brain you should know this is pure propaganda.*


----------



## gypsygirl

im just glad the rider didnt killed !


----------



## lacyloo

Kevin you are like my hero ! lol


----------



## BaliDoll

Well said, Kevin!


----------



## smrobs

Couldn't agree more, Kevin. I am not calling anyone here stupid but many are inexperienced with working with cattle. I am. Bulls are unpredictable and sometimes vicious animals. Even though he did rope the bull, the rope never came tight. The bull turned on his own and charged. Bulls will do that. You also have to take into consideration the breed of the bull. He looks like a Spanish fighting bull and if that is the case, they naturally are more vicious than other breeds, they will charge for no reason. I do love my horses and would do anything for them; however, they are not more important than my life. There is so much incorrect factual information in that video that I don't believe the horse did die. I refuse to believe that, based just on these peoples word. They were wrong about too much other stuff in that video. They even said that they didn't see the horse again and didn't hear anything about him. They automatically jumped to the assumption that the horse was dead. Maybe the horse was taken to the vet, or after the on-site vet checked him out, the cowboy just didn't want to ride him again that night and put him in the trailer. This video _is_ pure propaganda. They used a simple accident to try to rile everybody up about how awful rodeo is. I have seen accidents worse than that during simple everyday ranch work.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Thats sick. I don't care what was going through his mind, its his fault he did that, and he needs to stand by his dicision. Some of these "cowboys" think they are so cool and tuff, but once they get in some situations they just freak like little girls. And then it took him forever to go back to his poor horse. Some of the rodeo people are just better horsemen than others..
Rodeo is fun, but some things are taken way to far. This is one reason I hate bucking bulls with horns..just flat dangerous.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

That video made me sick, but its not like we all don't know that most, if not all rodeos are abusive.


----------



## BaliDoll

^ I agree they should be de-horned.... but that's inhumane, too... there really is no answer. Bottom line, in order for any animal to be in captivity, we're going to treat it a little harder than they would be treated in the "wild"... all each of us can do as good animal people is educate ourselves on how to be the best owners/caretakers of every animal we encounter. But, we cannot be absolutely "humane" to every animal in every way, it's impossible, in domesticated situations that is.


----------



## smrobs

If all the bulls were de-horned, and there was some incident where they needed to be roped (i/e, the cowboy was down and seriously injured in the middle of the arena and the bull kept coming back) it is much more _humane_ to rope him around the horns. If he has no horns, the only other option is to rope him around the neck and choke him while being drug out the gate. A horse can be just as easily killed by a muley (hornless) bull as they can by a horned bull.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

MangoRoX87 said:


> Thats sick. I don't care what was going through his mind, its his fault he did that, and he needs to stand by his dicision. Some of these "cowboys" think they are so cool and tuff, but once they get in some situations they just freak like little girls. And then it took him forever to go back to his poor horse. Some of the rodeo people are just better horsemen than others..
> Rodeo is fun, but some things are taken way to far. This is one reason I hate bucking bulls with horns..just flat dangerous.


I hope you remember that the next time you change lanes without a signal with your friends in the car and cause an enormous accident that could have been prevented. You people are SO quick to judge when you know absolutely nothing about the situation. You feed off this propaganda and make ridiculous judgements against total strangers. Are you perfect? An animal has NEVER been hurt while in your care because of a mistake you've made? Nothing bad has ever happened because of a mistake you made?

There is absolutely NOTHING he could have done except make the situation worse. You want to preach about staying with his horse, why don't you think about the innocent clowns who are only there to protect lives? The last thing they need is a cowboy messing around, trying to be a hero and getting in their way. What would your judgement be if he'd stayed and a clown got gored to death because he tripped over a buffoon who didn't know his place?

Videos like this do nothing except teach the importance of how stupid standing on a bench of judgement can make you look. You were not there - you do not know what you would have done. You can swear up and down anything you want, unless you're in the situation you do NOT know how you will react with exactly half a second to make a decision.

I sincerely hope for your sake, you don't actually participate in horseback riding whatsoever. Because someone will be there to judge you when you screw up and your horse gets hurt. Eventing kills horses and riders every single year - why does nobody scream abuse over that?


----------



## smrobs

^^ Thank you Miko.


----------



## kevinshorses

MangoRoX87 said:


> Some of these "cowboys" think they are so cool and tuff, but once they get in some situations they just freak like little girls. And then it took him forever to go back to his poor horse.


First of all, cowboys invented "cool and tough". Before cowboys there was just city boy sissies. Also it took the man less than 30 seconds to get back to his horse. That in my mind doesn't qualify as "forever". I seriously doubt that you have ever been in a situation that unravels as fast as that and puts your life in as much danger as what happened with that bull. I have and the first thing you do is save your own life then you can re-evaluate and go about taking care of the rest of it. If you belive the crap SHARK spews then you are just as closed-minded as the idiots that produce these kinds of videos.


----------



## smrobs

MangoRoX87 said:


> Some of these "cowboys" think they are so cool and tuff, but once they get in some situations they just freak like little girls. And then it took him forever to go back to his poor horse.


I now begin to wonder how you would react with a 1200 pound bull who was on the fight, after you. Agree with Kevin, 25 seconds was hardly forever, especially considering that it took that long to get the bull out of the arena. If you have a video of someone being your definition of "courageous" by running in front of a vicious half ton animal to check on another injured _animal_ instead of waiting another 10 seconds until the arena was clear, then by all means share. The cowboy reacted in the best way he could have. Do you really think that anyone would have continued to worry about the horse if a cowboy or a clown was laying in the middle of the arena unconsious?


----------



## LeahKathleen

I saw an accident. Pure and simple.

Miko, Smrobs, and Kevin are right.

If you think for one second that you would have done anything different than that guy did, you don't know yourself, or your own human instinct.

That bull charged. There was nothing the guy could have done. He was back to his horse probably as soon as they'd let him back in the arena. The clowns did their job - cowboys are trained to get out of the way, let the clowns do what they are trained to do.

And for God's sake, if an accident like that HAS to happen, I only hope it's handled like that one was - everyone was where they needed to be and took control in 30 seconds or less. 

What would you have done? Would you have stood there dumbfounded while the clowns tried to get the bull in the chute, in the way, and provoking the bull further? Or would you have acted on instinct and protected your own life?

Do you honestly think rodeos are about putting animals in danger? Those animals are those cowboy's LIVELIHOOD - they treat them like gold. They invest MONEY in those animals - time, love, space, and money. And those horses and bulls make them their living. 

If you buy into that crap, you need to step down off your high horse (no pun intended) and think about what you'd have done before you judge.

Seriously.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

MangoRoX87 said:


> Thats sick. I don't care what was going through his mind, its his fault he did that, and he needs to stand by his dicision. Some of these "cowboys" think they are so cool and tuff, but once they get in some situations they just freak like little girls. And then it took him forever to go back to his poor horse. Some of the rodeo people are just better horsemen than others..
> Rodeo is fun, but some things are taken way to far. This is one reason I hate bucking bulls with horns..just flat dangerous.


I will believe you are anything but full of bull when you are in a life or death situation with a one ton bull charging you down. What did you expect him to do? Stay there, get killed, and endanger the lives of the clowns? He did the only thing he could do.


----------



## Tayz

This thread is starting to get a bit out of hand with swearing and all on it. Calm down everyone. Everyone has their own opinion on this. I personally think that they should have dehorned the bull when he was a calf but that is my own opinion. If it were me in a ring with a one tonne bull, well, I know my instincts to get out of there would pull me out. I am currently working with 2 one tonne bulls at the moment(haltering not rodeo). One is quiet and the other is dangerous and unpredictable. The other day he tried to charge me and my instincts took over and I got myself out of that paddock. When something like that happens, you don't really think, you act...
Yeah well, it's sad the horse died. He looked like a sweet horse that deserved better but I suppose that's the risks of rodeo's...


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Okay, my ex-boyfriend was running cattle down a chute at a stock yard once, and a bull escapes and ran up behind him and his horse and jumped on the horse. Of course my ex jumped off! His life is more important that the horse's! What is he supposed to do? The horse could fight the bull off better without him still on it's back! 

When I read some of y'alls posts, y'all made it sound like HE (that Dodge man or whatever they called him) was the one making the bull mad and you could see the horse's gourd guts everywhere. He didn't even ride it, do you honestly think he would personally hurt his horse? They rope the bulls all the time for OTHERS safety sake. He is not stupid, he was doing his job. 

That is awful that happened, but at least no people were hurt! John Lyons quoted once, "No mans life is less important than a horse's" Be realistic, if something like that happened, I would jump away, and people immediately surrounded the horse, were petting it, everything.


----------



## Tasia

Gingerrrrr said:


> the horse died?


Yes the horse died from internal bleeding and blood loss.:-x


----------



## zanyoutthere

I am a bull rider. But i dont think its wrong to ride the bull like that at all. I donate my bulls to rodeos(after that day i get them back, or course), before i give them to rodeos i get the horns off. Because i have been to MANY rodeos, and that has heppend, every time that happend the horses where ok tho!


----------



## juneau

Well i think that vid was a little out of wack! i WOULD HAVE DONE THE SAME THING. Sorry but its not like i could fight the bull. the only thing you can do is run. also the guy who hit the horse in the head didnt mean too he was just trying to stop the bull. also of corse you wouldnt see the horse again its in the back with a vet or on its way home to get help. I dont know it was dumb and thos are the risks you take being in a rodeo. also they have to keep the crowd in a up beat mood who wants an angery crowd all ****ed off about a horse. Not the guy who onws the rodeo. I do feel bad but this isnt a case of animal cruelty just a really bad accident.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX

I hate the man who threw his hat... at the HORSE.

If I were there I would have ran over and jumped on that bulls back and kicked it till it ran off.

The horse didn't look badly hurt, I wonder why it was euthanized...?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> If I were there I would have ran over and jumped on that bulls back and kicked it till it ran off.


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## gypsygirl

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> I hate the man who threw his hat... at the HORSE.
> 
> If I were there I would have ran over and jumped on that bulls back and kicked it till it ran off.


he didnt mean to hit the horse he was throwing at the bull

oh really ? good luck with that one....


----------



## lacyloo

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> I hate the man who threw his hat... at the HORSE.
> 
> If I were there I would have ran over and jumped on that bulls back and kicked it till it ran off.
> 
> The horse didn't look badly hurt, I wonder why it was euthanized...?


 1. The hat was thrown to distract the bull.
2.The horse probably had internal injury's which required euthanasia.
I'm pretty sure if it was treatable,they would have tried to save the 
horse.
3.I would LOVE to see you attempt to take on an angry bull. :lol:


----------



## DarkEquine

I agree that it was disappointing that the cowboy left his horse, but I must admit that in a dangerous situation like that, he wouldn't have been thinking straight, instinct would have kicked in and all he would have been thinking of was to get out of danger, its the human's sense of self preservation. Although its sad, its a natural reaction and almost involuntary.


----------



## gypsygirl

DarkEquine said:


> I agree that it was disappointing that the cowboy left his horse, but I must admit that in a dangerous situation like that, he wouldn't have been thinking straight, instinct would have kicked in and all he would have been thinking of was to get out of danger, its the human's sense of self preservation. Although its sad, its a natural reaction and almost involuntary.


not to mention a lot smarter than getting hurt or one of the clowns hurt !!


----------



## Kashmere

I didn't see the video, frankly, I just don't want to.
I know I'm too softhearted when it comes to horses like that.

Although I didn't see it, I do agree with, It's an accident.
It is very unfortunate, and I'm sure if the guy loved his horse, he shall be cussing about it later.
But indeed, there is nothing you can do..

It's sad, and perhaps yes, rodeo takes it too far.
But what sport doesn't these days?


----------



## Honeysuga

Who in the heck said the horse died? No where even in that video did that narrator even say it. He said the horse wasnt seen again, probably on its way to the emergency hospital...Did I miss something?

that wa a terrible accident, but it was what it was, an accident. A one ton animal was angered and confused and ran after the first thing it saw, the horse.

I was watching the NFR tonight and those animals were in fact treated very well, like most rodeos i have seen, even my itle hick town play days and such. The animals are these peoples livelihood, they don't want them to get hurt.

Whichever idiot said that they would have stayed and fought the bull. You crack me up. Have you ever been near a bovine that wasnt between a pair of fast food buns? They are big and strong, even the smaller one like the ones shown. You would be dead in a heart beat.


----------



## my2geldings

That is really sad. There is honestly nothing that the rider could have done tho. As much as you would care about your horse, but what good is it going to do if both of you are dead??

When I respond to an emergency call(I'm a paramedic), if I feel that responding to a certain house call is dangerous for myself or my partner, I WILL NOT DO ANYTHING. What good am I doing if both my partner and myself get assaulted or potentially killed over something we "dutied" to do.

I don't feel that the rider was at fault. On a side note, I don't think much of the form that was attached to the video either. Tho I wouldn't be surprised if the horse was indeed euthanized, that letter does not prove anything to me that it was a legitimate document.


----------



## boldstart

Your safety is paramount - no matter what situation you are in.
Thats what I was always told.
Hate to say it, but you can always buy a another horse but you cant buy another person.


----------



## myheartscaptivator

I have to tell you guys that this video is absolutely ridiculous. I did high school rodeo and had friends who witnessed this video first hand.
The horses didn't die, it was fine.
And if a bull is after your horse, if you get in the way it is only going to run you over too. There is nothing you can really do to help the horse than to distract it.
The person commenting on this video is absurd - you can clearly see the guy threw his hat to distract the bull, but the horse threw its head and hit it, clearly an accident.
The people that run & the adults who help with High School rodeo are all voluntary and work very hard to make this thing run for the kids. All the clowns and arena workers are parents who volunteer their time to make it happen for their kids and others. They are highly unappreciated and this video is 100% ridiculous.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

The responses to the video and rodeo in general are far more ridiculous than any video could be.


----------



## CuriousFT

this video terrifies me since Denny, my mustang used to be a bull fighting and tipping pony in Mexico before we rescued him. He literally has a hole in his side where he was nailed by a bull.


----------



## somthin funky

that guy is so mean.
i would stay with the horse 
not just abandon it.


----------



## kevinshorses

somthin funky said:


> that guy is so mean.
> i would stay with the horse
> not just abandon it.


 
Sure you would.


----------



## SmoothTrails

somthin funky said:


> that guy is so mean.
> i would stay with the horse
> not just abandon it.


...and you would have also been gored. The clowns couldn't save both of you, so they would have had to abandon the horse in an attempt to save you. The horse would have been left with the bull because you were in the way while the clowns tried to do there job.


----------



## VanillaBean

somethinfunky
everyone is right. this was an awful video, but you would, too have been gored by the ferocious bull.


----------



## myheartscaptivator

kevinshorses said:


> Sure you would.


haha well said :]


----------



## madisonfriday

im surpised how calm that horse was he just let the other men catch him and help him afterwards


----------

